# Dog Tags



## fasenbuster (Jan 12, 2008)

Something I have not seen much of that would be a great topic, DOG TAGS
I have seen a lot of dogs in the field without any tags.
To me this is one of the most important items to have on your list of gear.
In my opinion&#8230; 
Never put your dogs name on the tag. Not everyone out there is honest enough to return a found dog and if they know your dogs name it will make it that much easer to bond and control your dog. 
Put your cell phone number on the tag! If you lose your dog it will more than likely be when you're out in the field far from home. 
Never use a dangling tag. The reasons are obvious. I like the brass type that is riveted tight to the collar. 
Buy a few spares. The brass tags are cheaper in larger quantities. Put some on extra collars to use if you buddy's forgot to bring there's. I use these on my tree stands, tool boxes, gun case, you get the idea these are great to identify numerous items.
"Reward if found" should be the first line on the tag. Even if you only offer a small amount this is a good motivator for someone to make that call.
REWARD IF FOUND
YOUR NAME
YOUR ADDRESS (at least City and State)
HOME #
CELL #


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

Good Post!

I use the tags you can have engraved at Pet Smart, I know they dangle from the collar but I put a couple on the collar along with her rabies tag and I have never lost any of the tags. I have replace some as they become worn. Just as a note these same tags make great luggage tags if you fly much.


----------



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

i wont put reward if found on my tags. ive heard of too many stories about peoples dogs getting taken right out of the kennel and then try to collect the reward a few days later.


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

i got a collar at cabelas its one of the ones that are embeded in the collar and it has my dogs name my number town state and so it


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

A good addition is if you hunt out of state and have a friend in the state have two tags riverted to the collar one with a contact for each state


----------

